# It almost feels like I've lost heart....Has this happened to anybody else?



## kokosammy7

ok well I know that some of you will probably recognize me from my earlier posts, but for those of you who don't, I had 10 rats about 4 months ago, and now I only have 3. The remaining ones are aging quickly, and one is developing lumps and I don't know how long any of them have. They still have good quality of life, and I make sure every day that they are taken care of and loved just as they were as babies. 

My point was, I do want other ratties after I loose my current three. Not like I'm trying to replace anybody, but as you guys know, once you have had a rat in your life, it's hard to go without them. I just don't know where I stand quite yet. I feel like I've gone through so much loss with my other ones that I don't want to bring any more into my life. But then, I think that I'm being incredibly selfish thinking that way. And also, what if my next rats end up having the same health issues as the ones who have already passed? How can I go into getting more rats, knowing very well that they may end up facing the same hardships that my previous ratties faced? But then again, is that really any reason to deny rats of a good, loving home where they will always be taken care of? 

I'm not sure if that made any sense to anybody, but if anyone else has felt this way, please let me know? Or if you have any advise, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## myboys2

I know exactly what you mean. I'm sure everyone else here who has had rats pass away do as well. It's hard to think about sharing your home and your heart with another rat when you go through the death of a previous rat. I had three die in three days. I thought I was going to die also. They were my babies and I never wanted to think about ever replacing them. I moped around here for a week afterwards. My husband saw how much pain I was in and took me to a store where they had two beautiful dumbo boys. I held them and my heart melted. They licked me and I knew I could love them just as much as I had my previous boys. I know now that I need them. I can't have a rat free home. They will never be the rats I lost but I can be completely crazy in love with these guys as well. 

As rat owners we know that our pets have very short lifespans. It's what we have to face when we bring them into our lives. It's very painful to lose your baby, I know. But would you rather have never known that brief little life in the first place? 
You'll know when you're ready. Be sure to enjoy the time you have with your three while they are here with you.


----------



## AMJ087

It is so very hard to see ratties go knowing you do so much for them but it never seems to be enough. However rats dont have long life spans and we all know that. No amount of money or time can make them live forever unfortunatly. Just have to remember how great it is to have such a great companion and how happy you can be while they are with you. Some people love rats, some people cant live without them.... You just need to decide which type of person you are. Neither way is bad, you obviously have a lot of compassion and love towards them.


----------



## lilspaz68

We all run into this situation, some more than others. 

When you have larger groups around the same age you will lose them around the same time, and its hard on a heart that's for sure.

But bringing in young rats for your older rats often makes them "young" again. And its good for you as well.  Rats can die suddenly even at young ages so its best never to take your ratkids for granted (assuming they'll be around for years) and just enjoy each day as best as you can...your rats will all appreciate that.

All you have to do is imagine what your life would be like without any rats in it at all?
I tried once. I got a pair of girls about 4 months later. I always kept 2 rats from petstores until I found rescue, and realized where I was truly needed.

Why not take in young rescues in your area...save their lives, and enrich yours and your remaining rats as well


----------



## Paterson.S

I feel that there is a greiving period in which you need, at least I did, to forget about rats. It's hard when you still have rats. The best is to spend time with them and care for them as usual, but don't go on the forums, near pet stores, or anywhere near anything that will remind you of them. This period usually doesn't last long, at least it shouldn't. I always just figured that, if it were up to my other rats, they would want me to have more. Give good homes to as many as you can, after all they like thier own kind! I think that if your rat(s) pass(es) and you never get another, that would not have make your rats happy, and it probably won't make you happy either.
You just need a bit of time, cherrish what you have with your three and take the best care of them you can - and they will go knowing you love them and they loved you. Then give it a while, grieve. Then, when you are ready, start aquiring things for rats again, and build the ultimate rat kingdom for some new rats, that is when you are ready 

And look into rescues, those ratties always appreciate it more.


I am sorry for your loss, but as my mother has said time and time again "that is what you get for getting so attached to something that lives such a small amount of time." and she is right. She loves rats, too. But she is right.


----------



## steffiez

This seriously brought tears to my eyes.
I totally agree with everyone who posted on here. I'm so sorry about your loss. I'm sure you'll come around to wanting more, because even if they do have a short lifespan, they are still so worth it. It's hard, and will take some time. I think if you bring another ratty home, it will make you feel a little better. Of course you're still going love and miss your other rats, which is good to still think about them, but atleast you have someone to comfort you and make you smile while you're down. ;D


----------



## olddeadpig

I can only agree with every one else here - you'll know when and if it's right to bring new ratties into your life. When my wife got her first rat, a doe named Hatty, in 2004 I hadn't had a pet for 15 years and wasn't sure of the ethics of keeping animals at all, but she was such an adorable little girl I couldn't help but love her. 2 years later, and after a number of struggles against myco, she finally succumbed. Initially the grief was bad. She was officially my wife's rat rather than mine, but I missed her antics hugely too. After only a few weeks we both came to the conclusion that we couldn't live without rats, and so Boris and Beagrie, big fat bouncing bucks, came to live with us. They died within a month of each other in June/July 2008, Boris from a bad facial abscess and Beagrie suffered a stroke, hind leg paralysis and was eventually taken by a huge abscess in his belly. 

My wife then decided she couldn't have rats any more, because she is so allergic to them. However I found I couldn't live without them, so I said I'd be solely responsible for any more rats we had. September 08 and Lily and Lulu came to live with us, and 3 months later Ruby and Flash joined them, and the four of them still live with us now. I'm quite allergic to rats myself but I take antihistamines, use cream if I break out in hives etc, and I just can't imagine ever being without rats again. Poor Flash has had a terrible time over the last few weeks (search "Flash" on this forum and you'll find a couple of threads about her eye injury and removal, and subsequent problems) and has been diagnosed with terminal cancer yesterday. I don't know how long she has. I do know that - and I know some people might find it a bit odd that I am thinking about new rats while my lovely Flash is still with us - I am going to get another pair of rats when she says goodbye to us, a couple of kittens to cheer up the remaining three, and I think I will probably always keep 4 or 5 at a time now. 

You'll know what to do, and when. There's no wrong and right in this. Everyone deals with grief and loss in their own way, and even though we're only blessed with our individual ratties for a short time, the grief is real and keenly felt. You are in no way abnormal or over-reacting - you just love your rats! I think, like most of the other posters here, that sooner or later you will find like without rats is simply not as rich as life with the little rascals - going from 10 rats to none would surely leave a void? Perhaps some new young rats might give your older ones a bit of extra fun in their old age, and also mean that you wouldn't be totally without rats when the older ones come to the end, but it's entirely up to you.

I wish you all the very best, and hope that whatever happens your 3 current ratties have as good life as possible in the time they have left - I'm sure you'll make sure they are as happy and comfortable as possible and I wish you all luck.


----------



## Changophant

I cried every day for one month when my special little Oreo died....I had gotten a rat named Cookie for an ederly neighbor to be Oreos friend to come over and visit and well He neglected cookie and i quickly brought her to my house.

Oreo passed on one month later and now cookie is sick too (but still very active).... 

they are worth every bit of sadness i have felt ...they are so full of love and companionship ....

Oreo and Cookie are both free ranging rats so they get all the love and attention they want....even though they have both lived there lives alone...

but i still ask my girlfriend if i can get another rat (its her house too) for cookie to have a friend so anyway she loves them too and tells me ...Daniel they are going to get old and die too and you will be sad ...(i am on petfinder once a week)

but the joy i have gotten and given them ...well its the price we rat addicts have to pay ....I guess

I am not going to stop spoiling them and I dont want to lose waking up to little rat kisses and them coming over to see me 10 times a day...it makes me happy...

The day Oreo died was the saddest day of my life ...sniffle... sorry for you losses...


----------



## lxxy

I had my first female (who I adopted before my male rat) put down...later that month, my parents decided that my first male rat--who was still licking everyone he came in contact with--was only getting worse what with the emergence of more and more tumors it seemed almost every other day, so we had him put down as well.

They were my best animal friends for over two years, and after they had passed on I vowed never to get a rat again. Obviously at some point I decided that the pain of their short lives was worth having such a wonderful pet, but I know exactly what you mean...and I had only lost my first two!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

The day I stop missing them when they go is the day I shall not own rats... so sorry for the loss x


----------



## hshelton

I felt the exact same way when my claudia died. She was such a lover. I missed her so much and the way she died was terrible. I promised to myself that I wouldnt get another rat since they dont live to long and they usually die in terrible ways. But looking around at a pet store about 2 months later, I saw my girls and have them. I went home without them at first but couldnt stop thinking about them. So I asked my mom about it and she said yes. I went back out later that day and bought them. Its still one of the best decisions I think I've made so far. Theyre just to wonderful for words.


----------



## cladcat6

Well sorry to hear that I feel like I lost my heart too.can't stand the silence after she died yesterday.Her name was Zara.She was 2.5years old and she gone through 2major operations to remove lumps and had respiratory deseases. She was the most lovely clever rat ever.She used to jump on my lap to say hello every day after i came back from work.I m looking at her little grave outside and think how can I have more rats?they live such a short life. She is my second rat after 17 years and I must admit every rat is so different.I don't know if I can bear the pain again.I got so attached.Zara spent her last months majorly keeping me company and sitting on my lap.She probably knew she was going.Last days she really wanted to spend time with me and literally crawling on my sleeve she didn't want to be put back.As she was free ranger she wasn't closed in the cage so in a way she was a free ranger and explorer.I don't know what else to say because I don't know if I can have more rats.Nothing will replace Zara for a long time.Any comments will be great.Thanks for reading.Sweet dreams Zara.


----------



## Jaguar

I have lost three so far. I think that although their lifespan is so short and it's so very devastating when they die, the joy and enlightenment they bring in their lives makes it so worth it. Living my life without them is a greater heartbreak than seeing them go so soon.


----------



## mollyzog

Jaguar said:


> I have lost three so far. I think that although their lifespan is so short and it's so very devastating when they die, the joy and enlightenment they bring in their lives makes it so worth it. Living my life without them is a greater heartbreak than seeing them go so soon.


Well put


----------



## roflrat

I feel your pain.
Ive lost alot of ratties over the years due to health problems or age. For a few months i didnt own any rats. The pain was way to much and although they are amazing pets, their life span is way to short. Then i thought to myself, i have the power to bring joy to their world. I have the resources, space, and time to give a rat a life we humans wish we could have. 

So in other words, i feel selfish for NOT getting one. As much as it hurts, you learn to deal with it. It doesnt make it easier, but you deal with it and treasure the memory's and when their time comes (and most of the time you know).. you never let them die alone. Every one of my past ratties died either on my lap, hand, or near me on my bed (its hard for me to sleep knowing their going to pass soon so i stay up and comfort them). Besides, you're giving them the best approx 2 years of their short lives, how awesome is that? Its not every day that you can care for a loving creature from birth to death and in this day and age, die happy?





kokosammy7 said:


> ok well I know that some of you will probably recognize me from my earlier posts, but for those of you who don't, I had 10 rats about 4 months ago, and now I only have 3. The remaining ones are aging quickly, and one is developing lumps and I don't know how long any of them have. They still have good quality of life, and I make sure every day that they are taken care of and loved just as they were as babies.
> 
> My point was, I do want other ratties after I loose my current three. Not like I'm trying to replace anybody, but as you guys know, once you have had a rat in your life, it's hard to go without them. I just don't know where I stand quite yet. I feel like I've gone through so much loss with my other ones that I don't want to bring any more into my life. But then, I think that I'm being incredibly selfish thinking that way. And also, what if my next rats end up having the same health issues as the ones who have already passed? How can I go into getting more rats, knowing very well that they may end up facing the same hardships that my previous ratties faced? But then again, is that really any reason to deny rats of a good, loving home where they will always be taken care of?
> 
> I'm not sure if that made any sense to anybody, but if anyone else has felt this way, please let me know? Or if you have any advise, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

